

Automattic Buys Simperium (YC S10), Maker of Simplenote - jamesjyu
http://allthingsd.com/20130124/automattic-buys-simpermium-maker-of-simplenote/?mod=tweet

======
raffi
Very good. I brought a project to Automattic a few years ago and was able to
work on it with nearly the same autonomy and freedom I had when I was on my
own. Well, one difference, I had more resources and reach to see how far I
could take my ideas. Automattic is a great company and one I use as a model
for my current venture as it grows up.

------
jl
I manage most of my life on Simplenote. Congrats Mike and Fred and I hope to
see you soon!

------
rdl
Congratulations! Exciting that they're open sourcing some components, and good
to see Automattic is going to keep them going/grow the product.

~~~
jamest
Seconded! Congratulations Mike, Fred & team.

------
donalm
I hope this results in them improving Simplenote. I find it pretty buggy.

~~~
kondro
Agreed. I experienced a big. Bug the other day that appeared like it deleted
all my notes on my iPad and online and this caused me to finally bite-the-
bullet and move my notes to Evernote from my offline iPhone for fear of never
being able to access them again.

Was a painful upgrade experience (and the bug resolved itself in 24 hours),
but I've suffered similar sync bugs over my time with Simplenote over the past
2 years and I didn't feel safe with the service anymore.

~~~
cloudmike
We've had a few growing pains, particularly with 3rd-party apps. We're working
with developers to move them to our latest API. If you ever encounter
problems, you can email us at support@simplenoteapp.com and we'll do our best
to help you out.

------
cloudmike
Thanks everyone for your congratulations. We're really happy to join a great,
growing team with alignment on culture, technology, and vision. There's still
a lot of work left to do though. Now back to building things.

------
jasonmccay
Congrats guys on the big news. In the brief opportunity that I had to get to
know them, they were incredibly intelligent and super-nice and helpful guys.

I sat next to Fred at Startup School a couple of years ago and his
encouragement was a big reason that I decided to apply to YC.

Keep doing great stuff!

------
nicholasjbs
I've been a paying Simplenote customer for nearly three years now and love it.
I use it for all my TODOs, notes, and other snippets I need to have easily
accessible. It's the perfect companion to Notational Velocity.

Congrats, guys!

------
cahuk
This is a big thing for Simperium. I really hope that Simplenote won't
disappear. It is the best notes app for the iPhone.

------
askedrelic
Congrats! I've been using SimpleNote (iPhone) for years with Notational
Velocity and quite happy with the sync.

------
devindotcom
Good for them. Simplenote is a solid service, I've found, although the apps
and interface are hit-and-miss.

------
jemeshsu
I hope they plan to open source Simperium server to allow self-hosting.

------
rgrieselhuber
Congrats guys!!

------
miketuritzin
Congrats Mike and Fred!

------
kyro
<http://i.imgflip.com/dk9r.gif>

